# Village Haunt's 08 Halloween Video is up & packed full of SCREAMS



## the_PROCRASTINATOR (Oct 14, 2006)

Need your scream fix?
Then watch it!




I'll check you spooks out later.
VH


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

very cool!
looks like alot of fun


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Fantastic job!
I LOVE the air blast in the clown room!
What a simple, but effective, scare!

Great job!
:jol:.


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Always look forward to your "scream fix" - it never disappoints. Awsome job.


----------



## EMU (Dec 4, 2007)

AHHH that made my day. 
You know i was thinking about NOT haunting this year...
HAHA F THAT!
You always impress VH **bows**


----------



## Timbickford (Jan 30, 2009)

You got some classic scares on video. I like the lady that lost her shoe. Very cool video. I enjoyed it very much!


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Great haunt! I love how the tots are distracted by the pop up prop and then they get the huge startle from the air blast! That was a great idea to put those two together and the timing is perfect.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

you sir, are a genius! the air cannon and the pop up were awesome!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That was hysterical! And I agree - the unexpected blast of air was the best part.


----------



## the_PROCRASTINATOR (Oct 14, 2006)

More bang for the buck. By far the cheapest most effective scare prop ever.
Folks I give you, the wondrous air cannon.

Thanks for all the kind words!


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

That air cannon had me laughing so hard! And your haunt is better each year! Awesome job!


----------



## GrimProductions (Feb 13, 2009)

because of that video i got to put a air cannon in mine. awsome set up


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Where do you get an air cannon? I have a motion detector and I would love to use that for a good scare. I think the props in your haunt were very well put together. It seems like everyone who walked through was scared! Nice job!!!


----------



## the_PROCRASTINATOR (Oct 14, 2006)

I made the air cannon from a tank and sprinkler valve.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

the_PROCRASTINATOR said:


> I made the air cannon from a tank and sprinkler valve.


Do you have any pics? I'm clueless when it comes to this????


----------



## the_PROCRASTINATOR (Oct 14, 2006)

Here are a few pics.


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

Laughed my butt off. Are we terrible people? God I love scaring the crap out of people. And you did a great job. The video was really well done, too. Air cannon was my favorite part. Dang, isn't it October yet?


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Awesome haunt. You've got some great scares there. Loved the little fairy girl going through by herself. Was the only shot of the electric chair. Was she someone you knew? Are you open a couple of days, or just the 31st?


----------



## Uncle Steed (Feb 24, 2009)

Yeah, that was great!! I love the air cannon!


----------

